# Quitting my job tomorrow and anxious :S



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

I've made the tough decision to tell work I don't want to work there anymore after being there a year and a half. It's causing me too much stress and life's too short to stay where you're treated badly. 
I so anxious though, I have a huge feeling that they're going to guilt trip me into staying or hate me. I don't want to leave on bad terms, I just really don't want to work there anymore. I can't find my old contract so I don't know how much notice I need to give. So I haven't written a letter for it yet. But I'm going to go in tomorrow and say that I no longer feel able to work there and would like to put in my notice however long that needs to be. But I'm super worried that when I get there I'll be too anxious to follow through with it and back out. I don't want to back out, but last time I attempted to speak my mind on issues they undermined me and flaked it off and I was put off track and didn't get my message across in the end.

Has anyone got advice on how to word it to them whilst staying professional and not leaving on bad terms?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

When I quit my job at a supermarket a while ago I just told them that I quit and that was that. I was really anxious too, but it's actually no big deal.


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

naes said:


> When I quit my job at a supermarket a while ago I just told them that I quit and that was that. I was really anxious too, but it's actually no big deal.


Did you have to give a notice period? How did they react?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I want to do that myself with my current job. My current work place is the reason I even showed up on this site.

To your question, I suppose just give them reasons that have nothing to do with them so that they won't feel offended?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

humblelulu said:


> Did you have to give a notice period? How did they react?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The protocol was to give a notice period but they didn't even care. They just asked me why i wanted to leave and I lied and said school.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

If you don't remember what is the notice period, chances are they don't either, lol. Anyway, if you're too nervous to tell it to them in person, you could give them a resignation letter stating your last day of work, and if they have a problem with the date, they will tell you. Just use whatever the usual resignation period for your type of job is.

When I quit my previous job, nobody made a big deal of it. I googled "resignation letter" and basically copied a template. There are some helpful tips out there on what to do when resigning. Good luck.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2wks notice is the way to go. Some people just leave a letter in the boss's office or with HR. I've always just stopped going to jobs, way to scared to drop a letter. Not sure how I will handle the next time I have to leave a job.


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

is there a particular reason they'd guilt trip you into staying or dislike you for leaving? I can only assume it's maybe because there's a small workforce and they simply want you to help with the workload which is not a good reason to make anyone stay must I add. 


Sadly as much as the truth is the best policy I'd probably tell a lie if you can get away with telling a lie i.e. nobody's gonna check up on it lol. Do what's best for your happiness and if you believe it's quitting this job go with it.


----------

